# Our Joey, almost 15 1/2



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Love of our lives


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

When I scrolled to the bottom of this post I saw this earlier post from you about his 10th birthday. Kinda neat!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Happy birthday, Beautiful boy. My oldest is almost 10. Would love to have her here that long.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday Sweet Joey!)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What a distinguished gentleman!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Joey is such a handsome old gentleman. That sweet face!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome boy!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Joeyyyyyy!!!! 🥰🥰🥰🥰
So happy to see him!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s got the sweetest face


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

yes, very handsome older gentleman. Happy Birthday, Joey!


----------



## Shadow1231 (May 15, 2018)

Great. What has his diet been like?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

It's not his birthday, that was Nov. He's 15 1/2


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Very curious what you feed Joey.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Such a good boy! We lost Luc at 15.5, I hope Joey keeps on going.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

love that picture! what A sweetheart!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> love that picture! what A sweetheart!


Thank you!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

jarn said:


> Such a good boy! We lost Luc at 15.5, I hope Joey keeps on going.


Sorry for your loss. We pray for Joey every night to keep going.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Very curious what you feed Joey.


When we adopted him at age 5, he was on Royal Canin. We kept him on that until he was 10, then changed over to Wellness Core Large Breed (grain free). We supplement with eggs, mackerel, salmon. He’s also on various supplements.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

NadDog24 said:


> He’s got the sweetest face


That he does!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

WNGD said:


> What a distinguished gentleman!





Shadow1231 said:


> Great. What has his diet been like?


Royal Canin from age 5 (when we adopted him) to age 10. Then changed to Wellness Core Large Breed (grain free). He also gets eggs, mackerel and salmon. Various supplements. Lots of TLC.


----------



## Guinevere (Jan 11, 2021)

Cheerful1 said:


> Love of our lives
> View attachment 572633


Our oldest German shepherds made it to 14 1/2 years. I wish they could live forever. Hug and kisses to you guys and of course to Joey Beautiful, handsome Joey


----------



## leorio (Apr 29, 2021)

Belated happy birthday to your dog!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Catrinka said:


> Joey is such a handsome old gentleman. That sweet face!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Shadow1231 said:


> Great. What has his diet been like?


Currently it’s Wellness Core Large Breed, supplemented with meat, chicken & fish. Different supplements. He’s had some stomach issues lately, and he’s being particular about what he eats. Hope to get him on an even keel soon.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

It pains me to say our beloved Joey crossed the Bridge 10 days ago. He had taken a turn for the worse; the vet was kind enough to come to the house with a vet tech to ease his passing.


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Such a hard time, many of us know how your feeling. It sounds like Joey had a great life and was well loved and cared for.


----------



## anita817 (Sep 12, 2019)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

anita817 said:


> He's beautiful!


Thank you. We miss him so much, our hearts are broken. I was hoping he would have made it to his 16th birthday in November, but we are grateful for the time he was on this earth.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I just lost my old girl at 14 1/2. Had to put her to sleep May 31st. Still miss her like crazy! 😢

Congratulations on Joey reaching 15 1/2! And sorry for your loss... 😢


----------

